# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تکمیل(بندهای 23 و 39)تقاضانامه ثبت نام کنکور 94 توسط دانشجویان اخراجی

## bn125

با سلام



بنده جزو دانشجویان اخراجی هستم و سوالی درباره تکمیل تقاضانامه ثبت نام دارم که از سایر تاپیک هاجوابی پیدا نکردم .

در "بند 23" از وضعيت تحصيلي در آموزش عالي سوال شده که شامل گزینه های (دانشجوي انصرافي، دانشجوي دوره روزانه، دانشجوي دوره غيرروزانه، فارغ التحصيل مقطع كارداني، فارغ التحصيل مقطع كارشناسي ، فارغ التحصيل مقطع كارشناسي ارشد و بالاتر ، هيچكدام) می باشد؛ من مردد هستم که "انصرافی" را انتخاب بکنم یا "هیچکدام " را (با توجه به عدم درج صریح کلمه ی "اخراجی")!؟



                                                                                                        با تشکر

----------


## SNIPER

این چیزا هیچ اهمیتی نداره هر گزینه ای رو دلت میخواد بزن قرار نیست با اینها تکلیف نظام وظیفت رو مشخص کنن. موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه یه برگه میبری پلیس +10 تا اونجا تکلیفت معلوم بشه

----------


## TeacherBahrami

مسلّماً هیچکدام رو باید انتخاب کنی

----------


## bn125

ممنون بابت پاسخ های دوستان.

----------

